# Montana Grizzly



## KRONIIK

Looks great to me. 
Can you tell us more about him? (It is a male, right?).
Where taken, how heavy, etc.?


----------



## bone98

Nice


----------



## Big_Bucks

👍👍


----------



## WVElkhunter

Looks awesome!


----------



## houlemoto7

Nice!


----------



## BLHOOV9817

That is on my bucket list!


----------



## JCcypress

Beautiful mount!


----------



## CaptainCole

Awesome!


----------



## CourtStamper

Nice!


----------



## LegendKiller

Wow! Beautiful


----------



## acitalianman13

awesome how much would something like that cost ?


----------



## asouthercanuck

Great looking bear!


----------



## Jessrandy2013

Nice


----------



## Frock460

that's awesome!


----------



## crate572

Wow ... what animal


----------



## akak510

Very nice.


----------



## wiyfzr

Beautiful


----------



## Bullhonkie

Nice work!


----------



## [email protected]

good bear


----------



## moneysshot

Montana? Any details on the harvest?


----------



## kraze_archer

one of my dream hunts...grizzly.


----------



## GASeminole

Apex Predator right there, great mount


----------



## fbbirdhunter

Did not realize Mt. had a grizzly season.Or was this AK?


----------



## Buffalo Jake

Number one hunt on my bucket list. Look at those claws!


----------



## stantonupson

:thumbs_up
One day!!! 
nice work


----------



## Bigtoeballew

What a great mount!


----------



## ruffjason

Did someone hit it with a car?


----------



## ruffjason

How did you come into posession of a MT griz bear?* 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## jackhandy

that looks awesome!


----------



## orionthehunter

sweet mount


----------



## WingShooter86

I bet he takes up some room


----------



## stonewall1

curious as well - what's the story on this bear? thanks


----------



## Saintsfan2

Beautiful mount ! Interested in Alaska Grizz hunt


----------



## Bth340

Wow what a griz


----------



## sammccormick

I would scare myself each morning coming around the corner haha. Nice work.


----------



## Masterbasser

What a brute!


----------



## brushcreek

Looks great


----------



## nphillips565

love the detail in the facial expression


----------



## Tc406

Great mount. Please do tell us the story? Did you get the animal fro FWP??


----------



## Viv1d

Wow that thing really does look real !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeti49

That’s neat.


----------



## onesavage

2 year old thread folks. Someone should check if the OP still active on the site.


----------



## Jzoch

Danggggggg!!!


----------



## 340bull

Nice


----------



## Jaybonber

10/10


----------



## brianboh

That is a bad dude


----------



## gobblercaller

nice!


----------



## RacksOnRacks

Great looking mount!


----------



## Hunter.321

Congrats


----------



## brian.kass

Nice


----------



## RustyFF3

Awesome!


----------



## fencelake

That's awesome!


----------



## Bmf_68

hell ya


----------



## turkarcher87

That's awesome, wouldn't want to see that without a weapon in hand!


----------



## buckcrazy_98

Always wanted to go grizzly hunting. Nice mount


----------



## GoodC

Good job!


----------



## SULLY305

Nice!


----------



## AggieJames09

Epic


----------



## StefenB

Nice work


----------



## GreedyGreek1

Nice


----------



## Freedom

Sure hope we get our season back!


----------



## HamdorfT

Looks awesome!


----------



## Cory F.26

Look @ those claws!


----------



## Dave32

Nice!


----------



## Cspier86

geez thats pretty


----------



## bigsky2

How did you get a Montana grizzly?


----------



## bltefft

Post is three years old. Looks like the OP is not active to ignore so many replies asking for the story behind getting that nice looking griz.


----------



## azscorpion

he a beauty:mg:


----------



## BeardedBowman1

Floyd could take him


----------



## bzachmann

Very nice


----------



## Cart54

Looks great!


----------



## RyanNelson

That’s so cool


----------



## Dillon Mahr

Nice work


----------



## HolsteinW

Bad ass bear.


----------



## Cspencer

Very Nice


----------



## Mechanic 1

Pure power!!!
Looks great


----------



## Not-Just-Fishin

what did his skull measure? and nice bear by the way!


----------



## Mogollon26

That is awesome!


----------



## oodmoff

Wow.


----------



## Boomah21

That is awesome!


----------



## Mccauley199

Nice!


----------



## dusterdemon

Awesome work.


----------



## Swineshanker

That’s a great job. Would love to have a bear.


----------

